# Cuba



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

Have dreamed of taking the boat to Isla Mujares for years. Maybe next year if my new business keeps improving, if not it will remain a dream. Now to my question, from what I'm reading and watching it is appearing that Cuba is some what opening up to US citizens. Does anyone have any definitive information about possibly taking a sportfisherman there? Where would you go? What marina? I assume the sailfish bite would be equally good there as it is in Isla Mujares this time of year? Thanks in advance!

Mike Jenkins
"Haymal"
46' Hatteras, Soldier Creek, Alabama


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a couple buddies who have been. I'll ask and see what they know.

I've always wanted to fish the outer islands on the south side, especially Jardines De La Reina. Popping paradise on those reefs.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I have...*

Three bladders if you need to extend your range... Might have to be aboard to assure proper usage
!


----------

